# [Erfahrunsbericht] Hifi Einstieg: Mivoc Subwoofer



## Scholboy (1. April 2010)

Wird noch bearbeitet 

So, 
ich habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr "Anlage", aufgebaut. Zur vorgeschichte:

Front LS:  Magnat Altea 5 
              2,5Wege Bassreflex
              140/260 Watt

Dadurch das diese Boxen schon langsam in die Jahre kommen habe ich das paar für 150€+ versand in der Bucht bekommen.

Als Verstärker habe ich mir den Yamaha Rx-550 ebenfalls in der Bucht geholt. Allerdings von Privat und ziemlich gebraucht, d.h. Display beleuchtung defekt, Quellenwählschalter mit Wackler. Ansonsten top.

Zwei Monate später holte ich mir den Mivoc SW 1100A-2.


Musik:

*Das Bo - Türlich türlich*

Wer den Titel kennt, weiß was Programm ist. Dieses Lied liegt dem Mivoc richtig gut, wenn man lauter dreht hustet er nicht und spielt richtig derbe Bässe, zusammen mit den LS echt gut.

*Rammstein - Waidmanns Heil*

Übertreibt man es nicht mit der Lautstärke, spielt der Sub sauber mit, das Schlagzeug und der Bass kommen sauber rüber, der Bass hämmert sich richtig ins Gehirn, einfach Brachial...

Filme:
*
Fantastik Four Rise of the silver surfer*

Das ist die schwerste disziplin des Subs, in der Szene als der Surfer nach dem Kampf mit der Fakel in den Weltraum fliegt und dieses Monster ruft... da ist die Grenze erreicht, er läuft zwar rel ruhig mit aber in dieser szene Spukt der Sub nur schweres gebrabbel raus, er hustet richtig aus dem Bassreflexrohr... ansonsten keine Auffälligkeiten schöner Film .

In kombi mit meinen Front-LS bildet der Sub ein sehr Harmonisches Klangbild, nachdem er sich ca 3-4 Monate eingespielt hat(oder ca. 1-2 wochen dauerhören). Bei niedriger bis mittlerer Lautstärke ist dem Sub sein Preis von ca 130€ nicht anzuhören. 
Bleibt man bei Musik egal welcher Art und dreht nicht zu sehr auf, ist es ein echt guter Sub. 

So nun zum negativen:
Solange der Sub mit großen LS zusammenspielt und nicht zu sehr belastet wird klingt er gut. Wird zu sehr aufgedreht oder im Film kommt ein sehr tiefer Bass, dann hört man kein Wummern, sondern nur ein Husten aus dem Bassreflexrohr. 
Auch wenn Kompakte Lautsprecher verwendet werden, ist der Sub schnell überfordert. 
Die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis i.O. Ich habe den Sub mal komplett auseinandergebaut und das Chassi mit der Box verklebt und das Bassreflexrohr auch besser Befestigt. 



Pro:
-günstig
-Guter Klang mit Standboxen(Tiefbass)
-bis zu 5 Jahre garantie bei Conrad
-mit ein paar modifikationen sehr Stabil

Negativ:
-bei Filmen und extremen Tiefbass  überfordert
-schwammiges Klangbild mit Kompakt-LS

Fazit:
Also für den Preis echt in Ordnung, Klanglich bei normalem gebrauch akzeptabel, einfach nicht den fehler machen und was besseres Hören was bei 300€ losgeht . 

Greez Scholboy


Wer einen Rechtschreib Fehler findet darf ihn Behalten, für anregungen oder änderungen bin ich offen


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

Ich würd ein paar Bilder dazu recht interessant finden.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Jop, ich auch .


----------



## Scholboy (1. April 2010)

so Bilder sind drinne


----------



## Feuerreiter (1. April 2010)

Hört sich gut an  .
Wäre vielleicht noch gut, wenn du Bilder vom Innern machen sowie die Klangeindrücke weiter ausbauen könntest.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Die Verkabelung sieht irgendwie unelegant zurechtgepfuscht aus. Überprüfe das nochmal .


----------



## Scholboy (1. April 2010)

jaa, ich wollt mir kein schön dickes kabel, für den high pegel vom sub kaufen und hatte nochn paar 1,5mm kabel rumliegen, also 2-3 zusammengelötert sind auch 4,5mm durchmesser  den Verstärker willst du nicht von Hinten sehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick sahen die LS aus, als wenn sie von Nubert wären. Sieht aber trotzdem ganz schick aus.

PS: Den 4x4 Wagen von Lego hatte ich auch mal


----------



## Scholboy (2. April 2010)

also wenn ich mir des so anschau sieht des so aus wie der Fernseh-bereich eines kleinen Jungens,
Lego Auto, kuschel Papagei xD


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Naund!? Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Scholboy (2. April 2010)

ne ich finds ja geil


----------



## Scholboy (28. Mai 2010)

kleines Update


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Mai 2010)

also die verkablung find ich auch irgendwie zusammengepfuscht, sorry nimms mir nicht übel, ist nur ne ehrliche meinung. 

Warum hast nur ein Lautsprecherkabel beim Highlevel out ? Warum die Speaker alle beim Highlevel in mit angeschlossen ?


----------



## Scholboy (29. Mai 2010)

Nein die Stand LS sind an Speaker A am Reciever angeschlossen, der Sub an B. Das einzelne Kabel geht ins Bad nebenann, damit ich morgens Musik im Bad habe.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Mai 2010)

hm okay der arme verstärker tut mir leid .... ich denk mal so stimmen garkeine impendanzen mehr. 

Ich würde von Speaker A an den Highgain eingang gehen, und vom Highgain ausgang am Woofer in die Speaker, an Speaker B würd ich den speaker im Bad anklemmen. 

Wieviel ohm hat den der speaker im Bad und wieviel ohm haben deine Stand LS ? 

Also wenn beide 4 ohm haben dann würd ich mir ernsthaft gedanken machen, denn der Yami ist bestimmt nicht für niedrige impendanzen gedacht. Daher dürfte auch der schwammige eindruck bekommen weil der Yami unter 4 ohm kaum mehr basscontrolle besizt.


----------



## Scholboy (30. Mai 2010)

Wieso denn Impedanzen?
Der Sub ist Aktiv, alle LS sind 4-8Ohm tauglich, der Reciever arbeitet mit 8.

Zudem will ich den Sub zuschalten können, ohne dabei hinter den Sub klettern zu müssen, der LS im Bad wird nur morgens oder bei Bedarf zugeschaltet.


----------

